# Bass Professor



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone here ever fish with the bass professor Snakes? ..i bought a set but it's way off for fishing season .
Would like to know what the best way to use them is and or what results anyone else has gotten with them


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

I have seen the snakes for sale. the Professor is good at finding big bass.
I don't own any of the snakes but I have seen snakes get pounded by bass in real life. I saw it in Texas right before dark. Make sure the lake your fishing has snakes around. FL, TX, GA lots of the southern states would be good for his snakes. As for ND, well you never know.


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

Well i think just about any lake has Snakes and the young ones would be ideal food for the Large bass. I fish only for bass and only with soft plastics , i find that it's way less expensive than live bait and crank baits i hate becouse i loose 2 to 4 of them evry time i go fishing , at $4 to $6 per lure it's a waste of Money.....Soft plastic baits are a not only inexpensive but they also bring a good result too, Power Bait (twister tail Black) i've used for a long time and always had nice bass action on them , so i was told about the Snakes and figured i'd try it out , it's a real nice appeal to know you can cast in and or on top of cover without having to worrie about getting snaged .....I'm hoping for some record Bass from these Snakes :beer:


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

hang man said:


> I fish only for bass and only with soft plastics , i find that it's way less expensive than live bait and crank baits i hate becouse i loose 2 to 4 of them evry time i go fishing , at $4 to $6 per lure it's a waste of Money.....:


Two words: BRAIDED LINE.


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

Braided Line , to tell you the truth i hate it , for one if i do get snaged with it it makes my reel a mess if not breake it and backlash is impossible to work out , i like mono better........If you have no hope to recover your lure at least you can break it and tie something else on(instead to breaking your rod) ...Bagman what would be your suggestions on the Snakes?....I like advice .


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Im not a big plastics fisherman. If the Snakes are someting that the "Bass Professor" (Doug Hannon) came up with, Im sure they work. The man knows his stuff. Im sure they would work in shallow water areas with heavy vegitation, where you would usually find real snakes.

It sounds like youre using bait casting equipment. I use my braided line on spinning gear and almost never have a problem with it. I mainly throw spinners and cranks with my braided line rigs. These are lures I have alot of confidence in and at $5+ per unit... ones I dont wanna lose.

Let us know how the snakes work out. Good luck. :beer:


----------

